# My Ol' Gal



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Changed my spider's tank today, and thought I'd get a couple of happy snaps
She is a _Selenotholus sp. "Glenelva" _I found out today. Enjoy!






















She got sick of photos quickly and showed me her choppers


----------



## wardy (Sep 25, 2007)

very nice any shots of the whole setup? and whats the cave made out that she is living in?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

It appears to be lavastone .. you know the stone with all the holes? And there's just a big hole in the middle. She's settled in that hole and I assume she'll dig out a tunnel in there. Should look cool.

Two pics of the set-up, without the spider. With and without flash.


----------



## kandi (Sep 25, 2007)

luv the pics and my 6yr old says coool! great piece of volcanic rock


----------



## hornet (Sep 25, 2007)

not 100% sure but i think she is glenelva, dont take the id as 100% accurate untill you have someone examine the exuvia.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Seems everyone thinks that too, hornet. Steve Nunn said he's 95% sure.. and I'm not breeding her so it's just for personal interest. Is her setup OK mate?


----------



## hornet (Sep 25, 2007)

yea setup looks fine, if steve said 95% sure thats always a good sign. He really knows his stuff.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

I cant see the pics


----------



## Leigh (Sep 25, 2007)

me neither...


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 25, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> I cant see the pics



same


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Can other people see them?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Crap. OK gimme a minute. I changed my photobucket stuff around so it probably threw it out..


----------



## IMSNAKEY (Sep 25, 2007)

ohh i missed them


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't edit my photo posts... how weird... I'll repost the pics here, sorry everyone.
























That's not all of them but it'll do!


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks good , but you can keep them all to your self :shock:


----------



## hornet (Sep 25, 2007)

i can see the first lot aswell as the 2nd


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

She is a beauty still cant see first lot though


----------

